# طريقة نقل مكيف اسبلت جداري فوق السطح بين غرفتين



## قناعة (1 مارس 2011)

مراحب على المهندسين 

عاشت الامة العربية حرة ابية بشبابها ونسائها الاشراف وسحقا لك ضالم كذاب

اخواني واخواتي جبت عامل لنقل المكيف مسافة متر فقط طلب 500 ريال لذلك اريد مساعدتكم

عندي مكيف 2.5 طن (36 الف وحدة) اريد ابدلة مع مكيف غرفة صغير من نفس الشركة فوجي بمكيف اصغر 1.5 طن (18 الف وحدة) وكلاهما فوق السطح جنب بعض وعندي معرفة كويسة بالحل من خلال (يوتيوب)

السؤال 

1- عند اغلاق محبس غاز الفريون للمكيف الكبير ونقل الوحدة الخارجية ثم تركيبة في انابيب النحاس المكيف الاصغر هل يتطلب شفط للهواء او ان الامر عادي اغلاق ثم تركيب الكهرباء ثم فتح وتشغيل

شكرا لكم


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (1 مارس 2011)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً عند تبديل الجهازين مكان بعضهما يجب نقل الجهاز بأكمله بمعنى يتم نقل الوحدة الخارجية والوحدة الداخلية أيضاً لأنة لايصح تركيب مكثف 36000 و.ح.ب مع مبخر 18000 و.ح.ب أو العكس .
ثانياً يجب أن يكون لديك فكرة جيدة والعدة اللازمة للعمل أو يكون معك فنى تبريد وتكييف متخصص وقبل فك الوحدة الخارجية يجب غلق محبس الطرد وتركيب الجيدج على محبس السحب وتشغيل الضاغط من الكونتاكتور يدوياً لمدة ثوانى قليلة حتى يقل الضغط بالجيدج حتى 10psi ثو توقف الضاغط وتغلق محبس السحب وتفصل التيار الكهربى وتفك الأسلاك وصواميل الفلير للمحابس ثم ترفع الوحدة الخارجية وتركيبها بالمكان المراد ثم يتم فك الوحدة الداخلية وتركيبها بالحجرة المطلوبة ومرور المواسير عبر الفتحة بالحائط حت الوحدة الخارجية وربط صامولة ماسورة الطرد جيداً ثم فتح محبسه فترة 10 ثوان لطرد الهواء من المبخر عبر ماسورة السحب ثم غلقه ثانيةً ثم ربط صامولة ماسورة السحب جيداً ويتم فتح المحبسين والتأكد من عدم وجود تسريب وتوصل الأسلاك الكهربائية كما كانت وتشغل الوحدة مع ضبط الشحنة لتعوض الغاز المفقود أثناء النقل وبالمثل الجهاز الآخر وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## قناعة (2 مارس 2011)

اشكرك اخي سليمان وجزاك الله خير 

انا عندي فكرة 80 بالمئة من فهمي للصيانة ولحام النحاس في حالة القص او التمديد للانابيب 

فقط عندي مشكلة الصمام الصغير او الكبير في الوحدة الخارجية هل لو اغلقتهما معا ثم نقلت الوحدة الخارجية وركبتهما وفتحت صمام الفريون ثم الصمام الاخرى بعد اتمام كامل الاجرءات من كهرب وكشف تسرب هل هناك ضرر سواء علي او على الجهاز 

ماهو الجيدج : 
هل يوجد طريقة لتفريغ الهواء من محبس الطرد بدون جهاز يعني مثلا ممكن نعمل تنسيم للغاز سواء من الوحدة الخارجية او افك الصواميل بشويش في الوحدة الداخلية التي في الغرفة 

هل جهاز الشفط او تعبة الفريون ضروري هنا 

يااخوان الشغلة سهلة ولا تحتاج هذا الاستغلال من الفنيين والذي يساعدنا اجرة على الله 

وحبيبنا سليمان امثالة كثير من الطيبين 

شكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (2 مارس 2011)

أنا قلت لحضرتك لازم تعرف صديق لك معه عدة وذو خبرة . العملية بسيطة ولاتحتاج مصاريف إلا القليل ولو انت موجود فى مصر أنا أعملك كل شىء ببلاش الجيدج هو عداد قياس الشحنة ولو فكيت الجهاز هيطير جزء من الشحنة ويجب تعويضه وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## قناعة (11 مارس 2011)

برضة لم احصل على اجابة 

السؤال : هل استطيع اغلاق الصمام ونقل الوحدة الخارجية وتركيبها ثم فتح الصمام مرة اخر بدون جهاز شفط 

وماهو الغرض من جهاز الشفط 

يااخوان العملية سهلة 

من اخفى علم الجمة الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة


----------



## كاسر (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي قناعة
وسع صدرك وتفهم انشغال البعض مع حبهم لخدمة الجميع

ثانيا
بامكانك اغلاق الصمامين ونقل الوحدة ثم بعد ذلك القيام بعملية احلال لغاز الفريون مكان الهواء
بحيث تفتح الصمام ليضخ الفريون في الأنابيب الذاهبة للوحدة الداخلية وكذلك في الوحدة الداخلية ثم عودا عبر الانابيب للوحدة الداخلية وتعمل تسريب للهواء من خلال حل الصامولة الداخلة للوحدة الخارجية حتى تحس برجوع الفريون ومن ثم تربط الصامولة وتفتح الصمام

تحتاج لتغيير الفلتر لضمان ازالة الرطوبة.

والاهم من هذا تبيهك على ضرورة فهم ما تريد القيام به من حيث استبدال وحدة كبيرة بصغيرة
حيث لم استوعب كلامك ومبررات ذلك

ثالثا
((من اخفى علم الجمة الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة))
هذه العلوم الأخروية ولا تشمل علوم الدنيا بشكل مطلق

شكري لتفهمك وأتمنى أن يفيدك من هو أعلم مني بشكل أفضل


----------



## تامر النجار (14 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم اولا لابد ان تعرف ان الوحدة الخارجية للجهاز الكبير ليست مصممة لتعمل مع المكيف الصغير والعكس ثانيا تاكد من اقطار انا بيب الفريون لابد ان تكون نفس القطر اعتقد انها مختلفة وهندسيا هذا العمل الذى تريد فعله خطا اما لو اردت ان تنقل الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية معا وتستبدلهما فلا يوجد مشكلة لاكن اذا كنت مصمم على رأيك ومحتاج فقط تنقل الوحدة الخارجية فتأكد ان كلا الوحدتين لن تعمل بكامل كفائتها وعلى كل حال لو ان انابيب الفريون متماثلة للوحدتين ممكن تنقلهما وانت تسئل لو اغلقت المحابس ونقلت الوحدتين هل هناك ضرر لا ليس هناك ضرر عليك ولاكن لابد ان تعرف انك لو اغلقت المحابس بهذه الطريقة سوف تحتفظ بجزء بسيط جدا من الفريون داخل الوحدة الخارجية وباقى الكمية سوف تفقدها فى الهواء نتيجة لان الوحدة الداخلية وانابيب الفريون لا يوجد عليها محابس وبالتالى انت مطالب بزيادة هذه الكمية مرة ثانية ولذالك انا ارجحلك اتباع شرح المهندس سليمان فهو جميل جدا وملم اما عن سؤالك عن فائدة تركيب الجيدج هو عبارة عن جهاز مقياس الضغط يشبه تماما جهاز قياس ضغط هواء اطارات السيارات وفائدته فى هذه الحالة لو اتبعت كلام المهندس سليمان بانك تغلق محبس الطرد اولا وتشغل الوحدة الخارجية فبهذه الطريقة تقوم بتجميع كل كمية الفريون من الوحدة الداخلية والانابيب وتحفظها داخل الوحدة الخارجية ولا تخسر شى من الفريون نيجى لفائدة تركيب الجيدج انت تلاحظ العداد يظل ينخفض قرائته كلما استمر عمل الوحدة الخارجية وهذا دليل على ان الفريون يتم سحبه بالفعل من داخل الوحدة الداخلية والانابيب اما سؤالك عن وصول العداد لpsi 10 هذا هو الرقم اللى تقريبا يدل على ان الفريون تم سحبه كاملا وتخزينه فى الوحدة الخارجية بعدها تقفل محبس السحب وبهذا تكون احتفظت بكمية الفريون كاملة داخل الوحدة الخارجية وبعد عملية النقل اترك الجيدج راكب مكانه علشان لما تنتهى من التوصيلات وتفتح المحابس بنفس الطريقة اللى سليمان شرحها تقيس الضغط فى الجيدج ولاكن بعد مرور حوالى 10 دقاق من تشغيل الجهاز ولو اكتشفت ان الضغط اقل من 65 لابد من زيادة كمية فريون الى ان يصل الى هذا الرقم وانا اعتقد انك لو اتبعت الطريقة اللى زكرتها لتخزين الفريون لن تحتاج لزيادة فريون مرة تانية اعتقد انى وضحتلك اللى بتسئل عنه مع انى بقول ان لازم اللى يقوم بهذا العمل ميكنش اول مرة يقوم بيه زى حضرتك كدة مع كامل احترامى لقدراتك لانك ممكن تحتاج ادوات ليست متوفرة الا عند فنى متخصص وياريت تعرفنا ايه اللى تم معاك لما ربنا يكرمك وتخلص المهمة دى_*( وأخيرا واطلب منك دعوة بظهر الغيب )*_


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ تامر النجار على الشرح الوافى الذى إذا دل فإنه يدل على كرمك وأخلاقك الرفيعة وخبرتك الواسعة كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق .


----------



## قناعة (15 مارس 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين

كاسر

تامر النجار

اشكر الجميع واسأل الله ان يجزاكم خير ويزيدكم علم والشغلة سهلة وليست اختراع صاروخ والذي لا يريد ان يشرح لنا نقول لة الحمد لله كل شيء مجانا في اليوب تيوب فقط نريد اثراء المنتدى وتثبيت المعلومة

كل ماحبيت ان اوضح ان العمالة عندنا تستغلنا في اشياء سهلة جدا شي ب 50 ريال يقول ب500 وابو 500 يقلك ب 1000 والشغل تعليمي اي كلام ويتعلم في رؤوس اليتامى وبعد سنة صار معلم ولا عندة شهادة ولايفقة شيء وفتح عشرة محلات 

الامريكان تحصل بيتة مستودع فية كل المعدات مفكات وسلالم واجهزة قياس كهرباء واسطوانة فريون ويستطيع ان يعمل ورشة سيارات كاملة في منزلة ويقوم بصيانة الاشياء كلها 

انا اوجة رسالة الى الاخوان العرب ان يستفيدو من العم (يوتيوب) فهو جامعة افضل من افلام الوسخة والرقص وكل الذي شرحتموة موجود في اليوتيوب بالفيديو ويبغالك شوية انكليزي 


وهذة بعض الكلمات للبحث 

havc 
air condationer
A/C instalation 
A/C repair
car A/C 

fill up fareon 

اشكركم مرة اخرى


----------



## تامر النجار (16 مارس 2011)

لا شكر على واجب يا اخ قناعة 

لاكن انا نسيت الفت نظرك لشئ بسيط ربما يكون سهوا منك

انت ذكرت ان مكيف بقدرة 36000 وحدة يساوى 2.5

الصحيح ان 36000 تساوى 3طن هذا للتذكير فقط واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## koki4life (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا عندي نفس الطلب لكن أنا في مصر .........قمت بنقل التكييف من شقة إلي أخري وأريد فني لتركيبه ......فهل أجد عندكم طلبي ؟


----------



## اياد النون (24 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اعزائي عندي نفس المشكلة والاكثر من هيك بالصيفية الماضة انا فككت المكيف وفصلت القطعتين بس كان تشغيل المكيف على البارد والله ونسيت الطريقة بالتحديد كيف وهيي سهلة جدا ما بدها غير تككون شوي فهمان بامور المكيف يعني مو مهندس الطيرقة انو تسكر الصاملوة الصغيرة في القطعة الخارجية وبعدها شغل المكيف عالبارد حوالي دقيقة ثم سكر الصامولة التخينة او الكبيرة واطفى الجهاز وهيك بيكون انحصر الغاز طبعا تجربتي ونجاحي كان بالصيفة بس انا سؤالي الحالي للمهندسين هل هناك فرق بين الشتا والصيف بها الطريقة وكم الوقت الصحيح بين التسكير الاول للخط النحاسي الرفيع والتسكير الثاني للخط النحاسي العريض او الكبير ومشكورين ماجورين تقبلو مرورة


----------



## الفني الهاوي (30 يناير 2012)

السلاعليكم = الاخ الذى يريد نقل المكيفات اذ كان فى مدينه الطا ئف الرجاء الاتصال ابوهانى لصيانه المكيفات بجميع انوعها تركيب الكيفات الاسبلت على جوال 0501842223 ====


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (2 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=250974#ixzz1lF1KxFKA

الامريكان تحصل بيتة مستودع فية كل المعدات مفكات وسلالم واجهزة قياس كهرباء واسطوانة فريون ويستطيع ان يعمل ورشة سيارات كاملة في منزلة ويقوم بصيانة الاشياء كلها ... 




يعني بتاع كله .....


----------



## fuadmidya (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## yafet (5 يونيو 2012)

فى مثل يقول أعطى العيش لخبازة لو كل انسان فكر يعمل كل شيئ بنفسة كيف تعيش الناس ربنا مسخر لكل واحد عملة يربح ويكسب منة لقمة عيشة الرد الثانى كل شيئ فى الحياة عرض وطلب انت جبت فنى وقال هذا الشيئ سوف اصلحة 500 ريال وانت وافقت فالما البكاء الرد الثالث فنى او غيرة تعلم وربنا فتح علية وفتح بدل المحل عشرة ليش أنت زعلان ربنا يبارك لكل مسلم ويوسع علية حب لاخيك كما تحب لنفسك ولكن لية هذا اجنبى ليش هو فاتح وانا ............ اسف على الرد يا ريت تسأل فى عملك اللى انت متخصص فية حتى تكبر مثل هذا الفنى


----------



## yafet (5 يونيو 2012)

فى مثل يقول أعطى العيش لخبازة لو كل انسان فكر يعمل كل شيئ بنفسة كيف تعيش الناس ربنا مسخر لكل واحد عملة يربح ويكسب منة لقمة عيشة الرد الثانى كل شيئ فى الحياة عرض وطلب انت جبت فنى وقال هذا الشيئ سوف اصلحة 500 ريال وانت وافقت فالما البكاء الرد الثالث فنى او غيرة تعلم وربنا فتح علية وفتح بدل المحل عشرة ليش أنت زعلان ربنا يبارك لكل مسلم ويوسع علية حب لاخيك كما تحب لنفسك ولكن لية هذا اجنبى ليش هو فاتح وانا ............ اسف على الرد يا ريت تسأل فى عملك اللى انت متخصص فية حتى تكبر مثل هذا الفنى


----------

